# Hilfe beim Parametrieren TCP/IP Verbindung



## Thommy07 (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem. ich soll für meine Firma eine TCP/IP Verbindung zwischen SPS und einen TCP-Server herstellen. Über diese Verbindung soll die SPS zyklisch einen String senden der imTCP-Server ausgewertet wird. Nach einigen Suchen habe auch hier im Forum etwas passendes gefunden, nämlich die Verbindung in Netpro projektieren und mit AG-Send den String senden. Mein Problem ist die Projektierung in Netpro. Bis jetzt habe ich eine andere Station eingefügt und die IP-Adresse eingegeben. Bei der Mac Adresse habe ich den Haken entfernt, da kein ISO Protokoll verwendet werden soll. So weit, so gut doch nun kommt mein Problem: Wie muß ich vorgehen um die Port Adresse (bei mir 102) einzugeben (oder kommt diese als lezte Zahl in der Subnet Maske)? :?: 2. Wie komme ich zu der Maske wo die Id und LADDR angezeigt wird? Es ist leider schon Ewigkeiten her wo so etwas mal mitgemacht habe (mit jemand der sich damit auskannte). Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen Text etwas anfangen und mir bei meine Problem helfen. Vorallem, da mein Chef es mal wieder eilig hat, aber das ihr ja!?
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## Gebs (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Thommy,

click mal im NetPro auf die CPU deiner SPS. Dann siehst Du im unteren Fenster alle Verbindungen, die die CPU aufbaut.
Hier clickst Du dann einfach rein. Dann mit STRG + N eine neue Verbindung einfügen.
In Deinem Fall TCP (Drop Down Liste). Mit OK öffnet sich dann das Eigenschaftsfenster der Verbindung.
Im rechten Teil stehen die ID und die LADDR. In der Tablasche Adressen kannst Du dann den Port einstellen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Thommy07 (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gebs,

erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Leider habe ich nun ein neues Problem Die Verbindung ist projektiert, fehlerfrei übersetzt und in CPU übertragen. In der Diagnose des CP steht aber nur "Passiver Verbindungsaufbau läuft" und nach Ablauf der Zeitüberwachung "abgebaut". Leider wieß ich nicht was schief läuft. Auch unser Netzwerk Admin ist ratlos (ist fast immer). Also anpingen kann man sowohl dei CPU, wie denn Server. Folgende IP Einstellungen sind eingerichtet:

CPU IP: 10.40.1.134 Router: 10.40.1.1 Port: 4000
Server IP: 10.40.0.7 Router: 10.40.0.2 Port: 4000

Netzwerkverbindung zeigt ID2 und LADDR W#16#3FFD

Hast Du `ne Idee was falsch ist?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht denn die Projektierung aus? Zu welcher IP-Adresse ist die Verbidnung projektiert? Ist in der Hardwarekonfig das Default-Gateway eingetragen?


----------



## Thommy07 (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Herr Hönle,

ich versuch es mal in Worte zufassen. Also im CP443-1 ist folgende IP-Adresse eingetragen 10.40.1.134 und als Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
als Router ist eingetragen die 10.40.1.1. Diese SPS soll nun mittels AG_Send zyklischen einen String an folgende Adresse senden 10.40.0.7.
Im S7 Netpro habe ich dafür eine Andere Station eingefügt und dieser TCP/IP Netzwerk als Verbindung zugewiesen. Als IP-Adresse habe ich die 10.40.0.7 und als Subnetzmaske die 255.255.255.0 eingegeben. Als Router steht hier die 10.40.0.2, was der Routeradresse auf dieser Seite entspricht. Über die von gebs beschriebene Methode habe ich eine neue Verbindung eingefügt und hier die Portadresse 4000 eingetragen. Speichern mit Übersetzen war fehlerfrei. Habe das ganze in die S7 geladen und gewartet bis CPU wider in Run. Alls Fehlerfrei aber in der CP-Diagnose kommt wie beschrieben "Verbindungsaufbau läuft" bzw. "Aufbau abgebrochen". Leider kenne ich mich mit Netzwerken so gut wie gar nicht aus und kann mir daher nicht selber helfen. Die S7 einstellung passen, den auf die kann ich mit ihren AG_Link problemlos zugreifen. Außerdem funktioniert auch der Zugriff über WLAN und mein Rechner hängt auch am 10.40.0-er Netz.
Ich hoffe Sie können mit diesen Roman etwas Anfangen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## M-Ott (29 Oktober 2010)

Thommy07 schrieb:


> In der Diagnose des CP steht aber nur "Passiver Verbindungsaufbau läuft" und nach Ablauf der Zeitüberwachung "abgebaut".


 
Weiter oben schreibst Du, der Rechner sei Dein TCP-Server. Wenn das stimmt, dann muss Deine SPS der TCP-Client sein und die Verbindung *aktiv* aufbauen.


----------



## Thommy07 (29 Oktober 2010)

Der Haken bei "aktiver Vebindungsaufbau ist gesetzt und mehr kann ich dort nicht einstellen oder mache ich etwas grundsätzlich falsch!?????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## M-Ott (29 Oktober 2010)

Hast Du schonmal versucht, eine direkte Verbindung via TCP mit der SPS aufzubauen (einfach ein Netzwerkkabel zwischen Laptop und CP), ohne Router?


----------



## Thommy07 (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Michael
habe ich noch nicht versucht, werde es versuchen, wenn ich wieder an die Anlage herankomme. Leider weiß ich nicht wann das ist, da das immmer Produktionsabhängig ist und wird gerade wieder hochgefahren. Also Danke für die schnelle hilfe und ich melde mich wenn das mit der verbindung getestet habe. Das kann aber auch länger als eine Woche Dauern, deshalb bitte nicht wundern wenn ihr `ne weile nichts von mir hört.

Viele Grüße und schönes WE an alle!!!


----------



## Thommy07 (12 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Wie versproche wollte ich mich nochmal melden. Also meine Busverbindung läuft seit dem der Severport als solcher eingerichtet wurde und dort der Router zum SubNet aktiviert ist. Mit anderen Wortrn das Problem mit den Verbindungsaufbau lag nicht an mir sondern beim Serverprogrammierer (Fremdfirma). Das ganze läuft seit ca. 1 Woche problemlos. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die wegen mir Gedanken gemacht haben. Die Tips haben mir super geholfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------

